# Genetic Testing - Procreative Management



## AlanaS (Dec 14, 2010)

Factor Five Genetic Testing for Procreative Management:  We are having a debate on how to code this (CPT and ICD-9).  Can anyone helps us settle this?  What would you do?  (Physicain and in house lab)
Thanks


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 15, 2010)

*RE: ICD/CPT Factor V LEIDEN*

Pls find the CPT codes:
FACTOR V LEIDEN MUTATION DNA analysis

*83890(1)+83891(1)+83892(1)+83894(1)+83898(1)+83912(1)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For Non Medicare
S3843- DNA analysis of the F5 gene for susceptibility to Factor V Leiden thrombophilia
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RE: ICD
Coding Guidelines Note: If the purpose of genetic
counseling is associated with procreative management, a
code from V26.3*X* should be assigned as the primary code,
followed by a code from category *V84.* Any *additional cod*es
would be assigned if there is a *family/personal history.*

As I need additional information for ICD code choice, (reason for genetic testing is NOT specified; diagnostic *or* predicting the presence with F/H) I'm just providing you the ICD guidelines.

Thanks


----------



## glazinchik (Jun 23, 2015)

*Yes*

I agree.  I use all of the above 26 and V84 codes.  I have a question, if a physician sends to my lab personal and family history, but does not mark off the icd9 codes, can I code them to bill?


----------

